# STILL CONFUSED....



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

Hi girls,
I've read up on the cough medicine links that have been posted, but not sure whether i should give the 
stuff a go, i find that i have more CM after i have ovulated! AM I NORMAL   ,
do you think it will be ok to take as i'm on cycle 6 and DESPERADO, i will try anything.

      
                            blanche...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Blanche

clomid has definitely dried up my cm, I don't get the stuff I used to get before pre-ovulation.  This is my 7th cycle on clomid and i had to try something new for my sanity    Anyway, I've been taking 2 teaspoons of medicine plus a glass or 2 of grapefruit a day and so far it seems to be working, having clear discharge on wiping usually in the evening, due to ov this weekend so expecting it to get more.

hope this helps xx


----------



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

Thanks flowerpot,

Does help!  I will give it ago starting today, I'm not due to ov till about this time next week so plenty 
of time to start working, Anything is worth ago these days ,

Cheers again Blanche(lisa).....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi again Lisa, definitely worth a go if you think you need it. I'll let you know how it goes, if it continues/changes as ovulation comes this weekend.  still clear at the moment, apparently were looking for the white sticky stuff?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

I've posted on the cough medicine thread already...  I included a link to a website which lists the cm at different times of cycle.

You don't want the creamy sticky stuff as that will be too thick for the little swimmers to get through...you want EWCM which is clear & stretchy...just like egg white !

The cough medicine won't actually make EWCM but will thin your usual CM which will make it easier for the 

Evening Primrose Oil also helps improve CM but shouldn't be taken after ovulation (you can take flaxseed oil which does same job all the way through as its even safe in pregnancy). Grapefruit juice & Zinc are also good for improving CM.

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

Hi minxy,

Actually i think mine is more thick and creamy. Not clear or stretchy(tmi) sorry, 
thanks for replying i really appreciate it.
                  
                      Blanche..........


----------

